

How to balance privacy and transparency in the context of virtual companies? - alain94040

Virtual companies allow people to assemble online on common projects. A condition to success is transparency, since members interact mostly online, not physically. However, the Internet also presents privacy issues. For instance, do you make the name of the members visible to everyone?<p>What guiding principles would you use to balance transparency and privacy and make such decisions?
======
quellhorst
I think with virtual companies you need to be more transparent. Show real
names, give out a phone number, show a real mailing address, and email
address.

I hate companies that have an order button but only a contact form and nothing
else.

